# UTPNCM 2 College diplomas no university credits



## Moxo (10 Jul 2013)

After seeing a few of my peers off to the UTPNCM Program, I'm wanting to go this route myself.. I've always wanted to go to university and get a degree in computer science. The problem is don't have the required 2 university credits. I have 2 college diplomas from back in 2002. I have sent off some emails to a few universities to try and get transfer credits. But if that doesn't work out for me what options do i have. Has anyone ever gotten into the program with a few years of college and no university. I know the OPME's used to be an option but i missed the boat on that one. I'm just looking for suggestions/ideas/advice from anyone who knows more on the subject than I do.


MOXO


----------



## hotei (10 Jul 2013)

Short answer: No.

Longer answer is, the requirement explicitly states two full university credits. Now you do have some options with regards to this, you could apply (as an NCM) to RMC, or take courses through the University of Athabasca. 

You could also go to (someone correct me if I am wrong) the University of Manitoba (I think!). This university will recognize your military training and credit you university credits.


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Jul 2013)

Try looking here for Athabasca credits, a few of my College courses are showing up as full credit:

https://secure3.athabascau.ca/tcas/transfer.cgi


----------



## WestCoaster (10 Jul 2013)

I haven't gone through the UTPNCM program, but I did just finish up my BA through the University of Manitoba. They do offer university credits for both military courses (as an example, PLQ gives you 3 credits in ARTS1160) and transfer credits from colleges (they accepted my credits from both McGill and the Marine Institute). I think there might be a 10 year limit on transfer credits, but it wouldn't hurt to inquire. They also have a great Military Support Office, and their online and distance study allowed me to study while in Victoria (and even at sea, with some planning). Definitely something to look into.
http://umanitoba.ca/extended/military/


----------



## Moxo (10 Jul 2013)

Thank you for the links. I browsed both sights and sent emails off to each.


----------



## Journeyman (11 Jul 2013)

Moxo said:
			
		

> I've always wanted to go to university and get a degree in computer science. The problem is *.....*


...nothing in any of your posts has indicated a strength, or even a remote interest, in *leadership*.  

You _do_ know the underlying purpose of the UTPNCM program, right?



[Rhetorical. Please don't waste bandwidth responding]


----------



## Moxo (11 Jul 2013)

Wow. I'm not even sure how to respond to that.. why would you come in here and hate on someone who's only striving for self improvement. The question of whether or not I have any "strength or even remote interest" leadership will surely be addressed during the UTPNCM application/selection  process. I doubt someone who is neither interested nor capable of being an effective leader will get the required letter of recommendation from his/her CO. I come here looking for any advice others have to offer  in order to overcome a potential roadblock which happens to be the issue of the 2 credits. 


Please try and be a little more respectful.
Cheers 
Moxo


----------



## Moxo (12 Jul 2013)

In case anyone is interested. I did find a University that will recognize my college education and I am now able to meed the 2 credit requirement. I  have a meeting with the BPSO next week, if anyone is interested I'll post another update. 

Thank you all again for your input. 

Moxo


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Jul 2013)

Good luck with your application.


----------



## Moxo (12 Nov 2013)

Hello again. I just wanted to post an update in case anyone is interested. My College credits were recognized and I got accepted into 2 universities. My unit lost my application for a little while though. Eventually it got found in someones desk.. Phew.. anyone else applying should make a copy. lesson learned on my part. So I got recommended all the way up my chain of command. Things seemed to be going quite well. But then I had my Interview with the PSO. I'm not allowed to talk about the specific questions he asked but suffice to say if i was interviewing me for a job I wouldn't have hired myself based on that performance. I walked in feeling like I had done everything i could to prepare. But the bottom line was I really have no skills or experience in the trade i am applying for and by the time I walked out I felt like i was totally unprepared for the whole ordeal. I'm not really sure what kind of score i'll get on the interview portion. but i'm sure it'll hurt me on the merit board. anyhow I suppose i'll keep my fingers crossed and hope for some luck. I'll make another post if i get an offer... or rejection letter in the spring.

cheers
Moxo


----------



## Prototype (25 Nov 2013)

I just looked into it. My PLQ is worth 3 credit hours in ARTS1160, and 3 credit hours in EDCU2XXX.

Just think of all the coffee I could serve with those arts credits... a girl sure can dream.

Also, my QL5 MedTech course is worth 3 credit hours in kinesiology.


----------



## Chernoble (26 Nov 2013)

Moxo said:
			
		

> Hello again. I just wanted to post an update in case anyone is interested. My College credits were recognized and I got accepted into 2 universities. My unit lost my application for a little while though. Eventually it got found in someones desk.. Phew.. anyone else applying should make a copy. lesson learned on my part. So I got recommended all the way up my chain of command. Things seemed to be going quite well. But then I had my Interview with the PSO. I'm not allowed to talk about the specific questions he asked but suffice to say if i was interviewing me for a job I wouldn't have hired myself based on that performance. I walked in feeling like I had done everything i could to prepare. But the bottom line was I really have no skills or experience in the trade i am applying for and by the time I walked out I felt like i was totally unprepared for the whole ordeal. I'm not really sure what kind of score i'll get on the interview portion. but i'm sure it'll hurt me on the merit board. anyhow I suppose i'll keep my fingers crossed and hope for some luck. I'll make another post if i get an offer... or rejection letter in the spring.
> 
> cheers
> Moxo



Don't stress too much about how you felt after the interview.  I have done two UTPNCM interviews so far (with no success as of yet) and no matter how much I knew about any of the trades I was applying for, I was still told "I could know more."  

I'm not saying they were incorrect, I am just stating you can only know so much, before actually doing the job. 

Regardless, don't worry to much about it.  My best peice of advice I can give you is: go on with your life and job and don't worry about the results until you get them.  I spent the better part of two spring seasons worrying about something I had no control of (after the interview and the application is submitted).


----------

